# Yay Bella!



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay.. So it's not that big of an accomplishment since you can't technically fail puppy class.. But Bella "graduated" puppy class tonight!  here's some pics:









A little blurry due to the light blinding the picture lol.









Bella not paying attention.. Lol











Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Yay Bella! We were so excited that she "passed" puppy class after being the most rambunctious dog there that her certificate is proudly framed and hanging on the wall in "her" room


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

gaia_bear said:


> Yay Bella! We were so excited that she "passed" puppy class after being the most rambunctious dog there that her certificate is proudly framed and hanging on the wall in "her" room


Lol! She WAS the craziest dog there.  Bella's "spunky". That's the nice word for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Every little bit counts! Congrats to you and Bella


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay Bella and Devan!!! 
I know when Bear graduated his puppy classes I took a picture of him with his certificate. He looked so proud of himself


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:congratulations:

We are pretty sure Koda the Samoyed only passed because of his smile


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol thanks everyone! On to the next one! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats to you and Bella. so you think you
can't technically fail a puppy class. i forget
who it is but someone on this forum was asked
not to bring their puppy back to class. :crazy:


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> Congrats to you and Bella. so you think you
> can't technically fail a puppy class. i forget
> who it is but someone on this forum was asked
> not to bring their puppy back to class. :crazy:


LOL well never mind then. Even more cause for celebration! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

